# Venezuelan biotope



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

So I'm still very much in the planning stages of getting into darts. It will probably be 6 months before I finally have frogs but want to get everything nailed down before hand. For the enclosure itself I'm getting a biopod grand (48x15x28 interior so about 90g) so I will have very precise environmental controls that should make growing some of the pickier plants a whole lot easier (namely the ability for it to perfectly regulate airflow and keep humidity up without having to use the misters).

I want to work out how I can (as close as possible) create a little biotope with this setup. I'm pretty set on doing D. leucomelas, probably a group of 5 I want to keep the stocking light, and I want to try and do a nice forest floor look with a few buttressed trees (these will be foam/drylok) and fallen logs. I've been trying to research some pictures of them in their habitat that shows the overall setting but this is exceedingly hard. There seems to be only one video on the whole of the internet of someone following a leuc in the wild and that ceretainly gave me ideas. It looked like it was a fairly open forest floor with only a few terrestrial plants (I think some of them where begonias and philos?). The vid does show obvious epiphyte roots on alot of the trees, I'm assuming some orchids. I want to do one or two neoregelias I suppose (what species of those are native to Venezuela?)

So basically is this a good place to start? If so what specific species would you suggest using that are from Venezuela and at least possibly available in the U.S? As I've said I've got alot of time to source some of this stuff so don't be afraid to throw some obscure plants out there as long as you think there is someway I could source them. Ohhh BTW what trees should I be looking at to model the buttresses and the logs after?


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Also one thing to add. If it's at all feasible (pretty sure it is) I'm going to be doing one of the clay formulas trying to closely mimic the ground pH found in the Orinoco basin (seems it's just slightly acidic around 6.5ish).


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Anyone? Perhaps somebody has a way I can contact a field biologist who has worked with Leucs in Venezuela?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I am not sure how strictly you are wanting to mimic the Venezuelan biotope, but leucomelas occur in Guyana, Northern Brazil, and eastern Colombia as well. I have a more general biotope for mine, but the plants I have used so far include, 

epidendrum porpax 
pleurothallis stenosepala 
pleurothallis palliolata 
riccardia sp. colombia
symphogyna colombia
peperomia sp. venezuela
philodendron joepii
philodendron colombia
peperomia colombia
peperomia reptans
selaginella colombia
pilea colombia

Not all of them are from the exact regions leucomelas occur, but all are relatively close (and occur in one of those four countries). All of these plants are available in the US. Andy's Orchids has a wonderful search feature where you can search by country, which is very helpful if you have not tried yet! Best of luck!


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, that helps quite a bit for sure. I still would love to go completely overboard with this and hopefully find a biologist or some paper detailing the exact plants in their specific habitats and which are used by them. Like I said I've got plenty of time to do the research and tracking down of plants. BTW if I somehow decide to go the route of importing plants direct from Venezuela, what are the laws I need to make sure to adhere to. Is there even a possibility of doing this?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I have no idea about importing plants from there, but I would think that you could find enough from Venezuela in the US, especially if you use a lot of orchids  Michaels Bromeliads might be a good place to start for finding bromeliads, I'm not sure what is local to that area but would be curious to find out! There are maps on amphibiaweb that show distribution of leucomelas. Sometimes flickr has more photos than google for habitat shots, so that might be worth a shot if you can pinpoint what parks or areas leucomelas are from specifically. Good luck! and I would imagine, with a large distribution as leucomelas, there are a few different types of habibat that would be 'natural' so you could probably be a little bit flexible while maintaining the biological integrity you are aiming for.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

eLisborg said:


> I have no idea about importing plants from there, but I would think that you could find enough from Venezuela in the US, especially if you use a lot of orchids  Michaels Bromeliads might be a good place to start for finding bromeliads, I'm not sure what is local to that area but would be curious to find out! There are maps on amphibiaweb that show distribution of leucomelas. Sometimes flickr has more photos than google for habitat shots, so that might be worth a shot if you can pinpoint what parks or areas leucomelas are from specifically. Good luck! and I would imagine, with a large distribution as leucomelas, there are a few different types of habibat that would be 'natural' so you could probably be a little bit flexible while maintaining the biological integrity you are aiming for.


Ya I think I'm going to be pretty orchid heavy with this for sure. Def not going the brom heavy route that many do (not to mention better to start with few broms lest the pups take over and block light to the bottom lol). And yes they probably have several different types of areas as far as general plant distribution. If I can I'd like to nail down the habitat lining the mid section of the Orinoco and it's nearby tributaries.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you still have the link to the video of leucomelas habitat? I would be curious to see that as well! If I find any photos from the Orinoco basin I will let you know. 

Here are some photos from Angel Falls, Venezuela which I think leucomleas occur near. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/headl...Kzc-fvW8iF-wZPnE1-hJTC3U-fjnCKP-fskkDS-5mbEsd


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq_5uRliagY skip to 2:35. It's one of the members on here who shot it (not sure if he's still around or not though). Def a gorgeous area. He follows a male around for a while that finds a female after calling for a bit. Pretty sure alot of the plants on the ground are philos. I'd love if peeps could give plant IDs on this vid.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

BTW I will have about 20" or so of height to work with here, so I can do some smaller medium sized plants.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Nautilocalyx pimphidius is a wonderful Venezuelan gesneriad that is available. Others are Chrysothemis pulchella, Columnea sanguinea, Columnea strigosa, Drymonia serrulata, Episcia cupreata, and Paradrymonia ciliosa. A great bromeliad from that region is Vriesea splendens. Begonia glabra as a climber. Also check the Plants of Central and South America List sticky at the top of the plants thread.

Plenty of options in the US. Importing would be a fairly difficult task unless you have friends or family there to work with the local gov and process phyto certs, permits, etc.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks a ton man. That splendens will make a perfect centerpiece in the viv. Should only need one brom with the size of that thing , I'm thinking attaching it on a fake fallen log on the ground. Do you know what kind of tree that is in most of the vid that vaguely looks like oak bark?


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Hmmm I think I'm seeing philodendron goeldii at the start of the second frog scene. Still having trouble IDing anything else in the vid though ><


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

I think there is also elaphoglossum luridum in the same scene


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

_Aechmea filicaulis_ is from Venezuela, it looks like it might get big though so it might not be of much help.

Some others:
_Philodendron pedatum_
_Philodendron scandens_
_Monstera adansonii_
_Monstera dubia_
_Monstera oblqua_
_Peperomia alata_
_Peperomia angulata_
_Peperomia emarginella_
_Peperomia glabella_
_Peperomia jamesoniana_
_Peperomia trinervis_
_Begonia fuchsioides _
_Begonia glabra_
_Pilea involucrata _
_Pilea nummulariifolia _
_Pilea spruceana _
_Microgramma lycopodioides _
_Microgramma megalophylla _
_Microgramma (Pleopeltis?) percussa_
_Microgramma piloselloides _
_Microgramma reptans_
_Microgramma tecta + var. nana_
_Microgramma vacciniifolia _
_Selaginella mollis_
_Selaginella plana_
_Syngonium podophyllum_
_Columnea sanguinea_
_Episcia cupreata _
_Episcia xantha _

I'll try to add more when I have the time, hope this helps


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You're not going to be able to ID most things in the video since the majority of those are juvenile trees and lianas. That type of lowland forest is drier, often fairly open and lacking much of the neat little epiphytes and "collector" type flora that we would see in other dart frog habitats. Two available plants that are found there and sort of replicate that are Clidemia hirta and Psychotria viridis. Psychotria nervosa is native from Venezuela all the way north to Florida and can be kept smallish. Anthurium gracile is a common epiphyte from that area, occuring on fallen logs and trunks. Another is Philodendron linnaei, both are occasionally available.

You can use the tropicos database to find lists of species native to a certain area. Go to the advanced search and put your plant genus and country in, then set the Upper Political fields to Amazonas and Bolivar which is prime D. leucomelas habitat. 

Tropicos - Specimen Search


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

So I'm assuming those lowland areas are just part of D leucs range? They do flourish in the higher areas with all the epiphytes and such?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Most of the known leuc range is considered pretty lowland, they are commonly found at 200-400 meters along streams and rivers (gallery forests). These areas are considerably drier and more open than say Andean dart frog habitats. Now if you wanted a more diverse looking habitat.... I would imagine there are some pretty wet and botanically diverse habitats at the base of some of the tepuis where leucs have been found, which would be a good habitat for those gesneriads I listed previously.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

JoshH said:


> Most of the known leuc range is considered pretty lowland, they are commonly found at 200-400 meters along streams and rivers (gallery forests). These areas are considerably drier and more open than say Andean dart frog habitats. Now if you wanted a more diverse looking habitat.... I would imagine there are some pretty wet and botanically diverse habitats at the base of some of the tepuis where leucs have been found, which would be a good habitat for those gesneriads I listed previously.


Thank you so much for sharing the wealth of info you have man. Are you the one that filmed this vid?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Rushthezeppelin said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the wealth of info you have man. Are you the one that filmed this vid?


Ha, I wish. No...I've just built a few biotope setups over the years.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

JoshH said:


> Ha, I wish. No...I've just built a few biotope setups over the years.


Figured it was just a coincidence that the posters name was Josh >< Still though TY a TON with your help. Your info has been invaluable (and seemingly non-existent on the internet specifically regarding plant spread in specific locales). How did you find out all this info? Any books or published papers detailing specific habitats you have to shoot my way? I would love to have a good read on that stuff.


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey!!! I'm looking to do the same (Correct Biotope) for Leucs.. how far have you gotten?? how about some pics? any problems. or extremely good luck on anything???? Did you find an excellent book on Leucs? Get any Froggies yet? Inquiring minds want to know!! LoL


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

I love it,..love it,... love it. I take my hat off to you sir. I wish that more hobbyists think the way of true biotope virraruims/ terrariums. I believe this is taking our hobby to the next level. By giving others our an insight, and interpretation of what our frogs natural surroundings look like. This act also keeps the rare to, extremely rare plants, found in the found in the frog's biotopic environment, from becoming extinct in a hobby. Also, last, but definitely not least, thanks to all that gave an input to this thread. To all please keep up the good work.


----------

